# Looking for : DIY concentrates



## MikeVape (31/3/16)

Hi,

I want to make a close clone of Billow for myself, I need Salted caramel, coconut cream cake .
Where can i get these ingredients for this.


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

Moved to the who has stock section and edited the title so that vendors can also respond


----------



## MikeVape (31/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Moved to the who has stock section and edited the title so that vendors can also respond


Thank you shaun


----------



## rvdwesth (31/3/16)

@MikeVape I will speak to our supplier and see if they'll be willing to develop something to that effect.
do you perhaps have a know which company's flavour they recommend> Innerwa, FW etc.


----------



## MikeVape (31/3/16)

rvdwesth said:


> @MikeVape I will speak to our supplier and see if they'll be willing to develop something to that effect.
> do you perhaps have a know which company's flavour they recommend> Innerwa, FW etc.



Hi There,
there is no reccomended , i am tring to make it myself, i cannot find an actual clone recipe.
Unless someone has it.

Billow : Reminiscent of a Coconut Creme cake drizzled with sweet, salted caramel, Billow provides the smooth, rich flavor that Suicide Bunny has always been known for.


----------



## rvdwesth (31/3/16)

MikeVape said:


> Hi There,
> there is no reccomended , i am tring to make it myself, i cannot find an actual clone recipe.
> Unless someone has it.
> 
> Billow : Reminiscent of a Coconut Creme cake drizzled with sweet, salted caramel, Billow provides the smooth, rich flavor that Suicide Bunny has always been known for.


i hear you... Let me speak to a few people I'll get back to you and see if there might be a clone recipe out there somewhere.


----------



## drew (31/3/16)

@MikeVape, I can source Caramel (Salted) and Coconut Cream Pie or Creamy Coconut from Flavor West. Maybe you could add some Yellow Cake for the cake note. There will be a 30 day or so wait though.


----------



## drew (14/4/16)

@MikeVape just a heads up, those FW flavours are now in stock  

FW Coconut Cream Pie
FW Creamy Coconut
FW Salted Caramel


----------



## Christos (14/4/16)

I would recommend some vanilla bean ice cream with that yellow cake @drew. 
Works well together. Maybe some berry crunch for that crusty taste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeVape (17/4/16)

drew said:


> @MikeVape just a heads up, those FW flavours are now in stock
> 
> FW Coconut Cream Pie
> FW Creamy Coconut
> FW Salted Caramel


Great will order in the morning... 

Thank you for the feedback


----------



## MikeVape (17/4/16)

Can someone maybe help with a recipe... 
It's very close to orions sunset with salted caramel.


----------

